# Got an awesome pic of muzzle work :-)



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Here is Jäger. He is a very very "real" dog. Nothing is "sport" for him.

**HUGE photo removed. Photo's must be no larger than 800X600. Please feel free to resize and repost** ADMIN


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Good lord! Look at that dark coat! :wub: And those beefy muscles! :wub: And that intense stare! :wub:
Absolutely magnificent.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

and some recent vid


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

The video cut out but from what I saw, all I can say is WOW. I love your dog!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

mycobraracr said:


> The video cut out but from what I saw, all I can say is WOW. I love your dog!


It cut out? First half was Jäger. Second half was some Katya aggression. Make sure you watch the Katya aggression


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Katya's first muzzle work


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

hunterisgreat said:


> It cut out? First half was Jäger. Second half was some Katya aggression. Make sure you watch the Katya aggression


Just finished it. Both were awesome! I wish we were in the same area. I would love to work them.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

mycobraracr said:


> Just finished it. Both were awesome! I wish we were in the same area. I would love to work them.


Katya's scary.. she hackles on me when I work her. Jäger won't take me seriously.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Many German Shepherd breeders are"scared" of this kind of dog! Nice dogs!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Love muzzle work. Nikon hasn't done it in over a year


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

cliffson1 said:


> Many German Shepherd breeders are"scared" of this kind of dog! Nice dogs!


Everyone is scared of Jäger and acts as though he is a loose cannon likely to explode at any moment... funny thing is it is completely unwarranted. He's never taken a cheap shot at a helper, never even considered coming up the leash, never done something unpredictable... its all in their heads. He just unnerves people because he will stare, just like above, at people lol. He is the perfect demeanor in my eyes.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Haven't I seen a pic of kids crawling on him or was that a different dog?

My MIL once told me she was scared of GSDs/didn't like them because "they just sit there and look at her." LOL, yep good dog!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Liesje said:


> Haven't I seen a pic of kids crawling on him or was that a different dog?
> 
> My MIL once told me she was scared of GSDs/didn't like them because "they just sit there and look at her." LOL, yep good dog!


This video?


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

with that muzzle i can only think of him as that criminal from the new bat man.. bane or something like that....lol
nice looking pup 
thanks for sharing!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I bet the dogs nails hurt the decoy as much as the punching.

I was tempted to buy a muzzle the other day, vendor was selling at the wine festival. It was $100/amish made. 
I wasn't prepared to invest that much, so passed. Karlo looked great in it though! Not sure muzzle work will be in his future, but I think he'd enjoy it.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> I bet the dogs nails hurt the decoy as much as the punching.
> 
> I was tempted to buy a muzzle the other day, vendor was selling at the wine festival. It was $100/amish made.
> I wasn't prepared to invest that much, so passed. Karlo looked great in it though! Not sure muzzle work will be in his future, but I think he'd enjoy it.


$100 is cheap for a basket style agitation muzzle. Was it an agitation muzzle? Mine were about that, but were custom made by Hortons for my dogs exact head measurements. I'd strongly urge anyone doing muzzle work to just go that route than a one or 3 sizes fit all. You *don't* want it coming off during training, and likewise you *must* ensure it is as comfortable as possible for the dog.

Its funny because it doesn't look like they are hitting that hard, but they are. Katya clocked the helper in the jaw once... didn't look like much but he was hurting afterwards. Dogs can break ribs and such during muzzlework.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think the one Nikon wore when we tried this was over $200! Luckily we were borrowing it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

hunterisgreat said:


> $100 is cheap for a basket style agitation muzzle. Was it an agitation muzzle? Mine were about that, but were custom made by Hortons for my dogs exact head measurements. I'd strongly urge anyone doing muzzle work to just go that route than a one or 3 sizes fit all. You *don't* want it coming off during training, and likewise you *must* ensure it is as comfortable as possible for the dog.


Yes it was, had the bar inside of it....it was very well made(but then I haven't seem many to compare the strength. I just didn't have the funds on me to buy it. GutweinK-9 out of Grand Rapids, OH is the vendor, no website but they go to trials and events to sell. They were dissappointed that they weren't selling much there~ Dock Diving/pet crowd.
They'll be at the competition I'm going to this weekend. The Michigan K-9 Challenge


> Its funny because it doesn't look like they are hitting that hard, but they are. Katya clocked the helper in the jaw once... didn't look like much but he was hurting afterwards. Dogs can break ribs and such during muzzlework.


I can imagine....not many decoys want to work without a suit on I bet. One reason I don't know if we'll ever do it w/Karlo~who'd work him?!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I plan on starting this type of work soon with Ruger. Here is the muzzle that I have my eye on:

Leerburg | Police Style Leather Muzzle


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I love reading about Hunter (additionally he's gorgeous) and I agree about the stare--perfect. Great videos.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

What I love the most is how they wag their tails the whole time.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

RocketDog said:


> I love reading about Hunter (additionally he's gorgeous) and I agree about the stare--perfect. Great videos.


Why thank you, I am quite an interesting and strapping lad. I wonder sometimes why I'm still single. Or were you meaning Jäger? Or did you mean Jäger but cleverly translated the German into English?


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Oops. :blush: Yes, I meant Jager, lol.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

RocketDog said:


> Oops. :blush: Yes, I meant Jager, lol.


Its ok. Even I do it. I reported in to Katya's IPO1 protection routine as "Jäger and Katya". And the judge noticed and called me out on it lol.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

This may be a silly question, but what's the muzzle for?!?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> This may be a silly question, but what's the muzzle for?!?


To prevent biting of course!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

hunterisgreat said:


> To prevent biting of course!


Haha. ok. Are you doing nose work? Work without the sleeve? 

I guess my question is, what are you doing in that picture?!? Explain in detail please. It's a fascinating picture! 

Wait never mind. I see you have videos. Gonna peak through those...


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow so I have to comment. I do enjoy the tailing wagging part!  Man I'd be scared of your pup as well...

In the second video, is every dog required wear a muzzle doing that type of work? Does it depend on the dog or the type of work the dog is doing? In the first video there was no muzzle...


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> Wow so I have to comment. I do enjoy the tailing wagging part!  Man I'd be scared of your pup as well...
> 
> In the second video, is every dog required wear a muzzle doing that type of work? Does it depend on the dog or the type of work the dog is doing? In the first video there was no muzzle...


Muzzles are required for muzzlework yes lol. 

Its not an issue of "is the dog safe" or not. Its a different type of training with a different purpose. It would be a really long thread to fully explain. Basically, it builds drives higher, brings out more aggression, gets the bite object/prey object out of the picture, focuses the dog on the fight with the *man*, teachs the dog to fight with more than just teeth, builds confidence, etc. etc.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

hunterisgreat said:


> Muzzles are required for muzzlework yes lol.
> 
> Its not an issue of "is the dog safe" or not. Its a different type of training with a different purpose. It would be a really long thread to fully explain. Basically, it builds drives higher, brings out more aggression, gets the bite object/prey object out of the picture, focuses the dog on the fight with the *man*, teachs the dog to fight with more than just teeth, builds confidence, etc. etc.


Makes sense! Thanks for the insight. As you can see I'm clueless  lol


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow.. Jager is GORGEOUS!! He's also awfully intimidating! What an AWESOME dog!! :wild:


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

I need to say this: These are real dogs! They seem to LOVE this work. Katya's tail was wagging so much!

I like the names, too.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Great pic, but it's enormous! Maximum picture posting size is 800 x 600. Oversized pictures will be removed, so please resize pictures before posting them.


----------

